# Dashboard Changes - Seriously?!



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't seem to locate a thread about this, so forgive me if one exists. Last week my Dashboard changed to not only a redirected url of /home, and not just a cleaner looking interface, but an interface that DOES LESS.

There's no way to see your trips filtered over any time period (1, 7, 30, 365). This sucks! There's also no way to see your rating over a specific time period, nor is there any way to export your data to Excel now.

I'm sure not everyone wants to get this involved with it, but I've seen my wages plummet each week over the past 2 months and I can't even track these changes via the dashboard. It feels like they want to strip away any ability to manage your own job or know what, when and how you're making money.

Is everyone else getting this dashboard too or not everyone? If you are getting it, doesn't this bother you as well?


----------



## randemness (Jul 19, 2014)

I have the same dashboard and have issues with the lack of available information. I just sent Uber an email about their website design changes.


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

This is what I'm talking about. Visually it looks nicer but it's completely useless compared to the old one (which wasn't very useful either). I'm still amazed they can't tell you how long you were online for a given time period as they send it out in emails.

FYI I'm a driver in San Jose.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

trappedintime said:


> Last week my Dashboard changed to not only a redirected url of /home, and not just a cleaner looking interface, but an interface that DOES LESS.
> 
> There's no way to see your trips filtered over any time period (1, 7, 30, 365). This sucks! There's also no way to see your rating over a specific time period, nor is there any way to export your data to Excel now.
> 
> I'm sure not everyone wants to get this involved with it, but I've seen my wages plummet each week over the past 2 months and I can't even track these changes via the dashboard. It feels like they want to strip away any ability to manage your own job or know what, when and how you're making money.


It seems quite smart on Uber's part to reduce the information provided to drivers about their trips and earnings. That way there is less chance that drivers will be able to analyze it properly and realize how in reality they are losing money or making peanuts per hour.


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

It's not smart to take stuff away from drivers (or customers). Sure, you're right that eliminating data that can be analyzed keeps drivers in the dark, but anytime you strip features out of a product or service, ones that are used (and already insufficient) you further alienate those users. Yeah, I'm not surprised they're going that route given all the other bullshit they're pulling right now, but this is terribly simple and useless now.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

trappedintime said:


> It's not smart to take stuff away from drivers (or customers). Sure, you're right that eliminating data that can be analyzed keeps drivers in the dark, but anytime you strip features out of a product or service, ones that are used (and already insufficient) you further alienate those users. Yeah, I'm not surprised they're going that route given all the other bullshit they're pulling right now, but this is terribly simple and useless now.


Yes, but you have to remember that drivers are not Uber customers. Uber customers are the ones that pay money to Uber, and the more they pay the higher Uber profits will be. Drivers are people that Uber has to pay money to. They are a drag on Uber profits.


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

Customers are paying LESS money right now and if you lose drivers due to pissing them off and continuing to screw them at every turn, riders will undoubtedly suffer.

But that's a load of horse shit to say that ANY company's workforce is a "drag on profits". That's the ivory tower, overpaid CEO mentality that is just atrocious in both its understanding of capitalism and its respect for people as human beings.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

trappedintime said:


> Customers are paying LESS money right now and if you lose drivers due to pissing them off and continuing to screw them at every turn, riders will undoubtedly suffer.


Individual customers may be paying less, but in the aggregate Uber is raking in more money from more trips. As they have stated, they are proceeding according to the elasticity of demand. As to riders suffering because old drivers quit and new drivers join, even the new drivers are perceived by customers as much better quality (and cheaper) than taxis, so customers will not complain about the Uber service.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

trappedintime said:


> But that's a load of horse shit to say that ANY company's workforce is a "drag on profits". That's the ivory tower, overpaid CEO mentality that is just atrocious in both its understanding of capitalism and its respect for people as human beings.


I agree with you on that for the case of many service companies. They have to invest a lot in training their workforce to do the company's job properly. They can't afford to have their workforce so unhappy that workers continuously quit and they have to continuously hire and train new ones. That is the case for example for banks. But Uber is a very different, and kind of unique, case. Not only drivers are not workers but independent contractors, but even more important, drivers are already trained by the time they start with Uber. With the age requirement, everybody has at least 3-5 years of driving training. Learning how to tap an app button is also well known by anybody already having a smart phone. There is very minimal, if not none, investment by Uber in on-boarding drivers. That is why they can be expendable to the company.

With respect to factors like CEOs' mentality, capitalism and the like, what do you think that Uber investors are interested in ? Respect for people as human beings or profits ?


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

This we call the "mushroom treatment" - Uber is pretty good at it with their young techies who get off on thinking they know what you don't know


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't believe anyone is citing the "training" that uber does. We all know it's a joke. There are also plenty of companies who value their employees. As someone who graduated (twice) from a top tier business school, I'd like to think I have a good grasp on balancing profits and shareholder return vs shitting on your workforce. There's a reason why it's 1099 contracting, there's a reason they are keeping as much data from us as possible, there's a reason why they keep adding silly fees. And while it may be helping shareholders in the short term, there are always long term consequences to decisions that undermine those who make your business go. 

On a macro level we've seen this in the U.S. economy as a whole for the past decade. Falling wages while corporate profits and c-level pay skyrockets. But it can't last forever, just like uber will eventually have to spend money on proper training to comply with regulation, fair pay to ensure they can meet demand and lower their turnover. 

I just see the dashboard changes as symbolic of how shortsighted the company is. Taking away features and data drivers have come to expect, rather than improving that data (like I was told by numerous employees I've interacted with would be happening, including how much time you spend online over filtered time periods) just further decreases loyalty and increases turnover.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

We'll put.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

My dashboard still looks the same as before. Is this regional?


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know where these changes are happening. I just know that I'm a driver in the SF Bay area and it redirects me to the /home version (new) every time now.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Crazy!!!! I agreed with you. I emailed them and this is the response that I got:


Hi,


Thanks for reaching out and sorry about any confusion! We want to offer our partners a more streamlined and efficient profile-management tool, which is why we've launched the new dashboard. We hope this new dashboard will allow you to upload documents and manage your recent trips with ease.


Why do I see so many trips?

The new dashboard shows all trips—you will no longer just see a 7 day window. Please click “next” in the bottom right to view more trips.


I don’t see the fare total or ratings.

We are currently working on adding these features back in to the dashboard. For now, you can add up your individual trips to get a fare total and you can continue to see your rating in the driver app.


How do I upload documents for my vehicle?

1. On the left hand side, click on “Vehicles” tab

2. Click “Update” to upload missing documents

or

3. Click the uploaded vehicle to see all current and missing documents. Then click “edit” to upload a new document.


Thanks for your feedback about the new dashboard. We hope you like what you see!


Thank you for your email! Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take it very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.


We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.


Bests,


Matt

Uber Support


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

ylneo said:


> Crazy!!!! I agreed with you. I emailed them and this is the response that I got:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


"Offer our partners a more streamlined and efficient profile management tool". That is Uberspeak. English translation: We are taking away information that we were providing to the fools that drive for us so that they have less chance to realize how much they are being taken for a ride by Uber.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Ugh! I can't even click on a trip to see the map anymore!


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Ugh! I can't even click on a trip to see the map anymore!


If you go to your invoices and open the stament, then you can click in the Trip ID and it will open the map in the old dash board.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't like the new dashboard.
I don't like that I can't see a total for a week a month or what I really need to see: A QUARTER (estimate quarterly taxes for folks like us is huge.) 
I emailed them: Hi, uber! can you at LEAST add an EXCEL button so we can RUN OUR OWN spreadsheets because copy and paste; I don't think you can do that with that new dash. So now I keep excel open, the dash open and TILE the two windows so I can run a tape.

anyhooooooooooooo....

Here's the answer I got --

*Great idea!
I will kick it up the ladder.
TX
Uber*
PARAPHRASED

we shall see


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Ugh! I can't even click on a trip to see the map anymore!


does anyone actually know WHY they did that


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> does anyone actually know WHY they did that


UberHQGuy1: "They don't NEEEEEED to see that right?"
UberHQGuy2: "Why would they need to look at a map? Ride's over."
UberHQGuy1: "Cool. It's gone."


----------



## trappedintime (Aug 25, 2014)

It's hilarious that a "great idea" is just adding back the functionality they took away. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow... They just switched my dashboard to a new version. It's useless.. Can't see my ratings except overall rating. Can't see the maps of individual trips. 

I'm uber disappointed


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wow... They just switched my dashboard to a new version. It's useless.. Can't see my ratings except overall rating. Can't see the maps of individual trips.
> 
> I'm uber disappointed


You better get used to being Uber disappointed. More changes are on the way.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, I just saw this new Crap-Dashboard. No more daily ratings / weekly ratings for us to see. Now the smokescreen is complete.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

ALSO with the new Crap-Dashboard --- No Daily or Weekly EARNINGS option... Get your calculator out if you want to know how much in fares you've made each day. HOOFA!


----------



## UberX driver (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the same useless and crapy dashboard. Couldn't access my necessary info conveniently anymore. The old version was crapy too but it was at little a little better. What are they thinking?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Doodle said:


> My dashboard still looks the same as before. Is this regional?


While there was a period of time that the listing function on the home dashboard screen didn't work, right now everything works for me and seems the same. I can click on trips and see a map of the trip.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> While there was a period of time that the listing function on the home dashboard screen didn't work, right now everything works for me and seems the same. I can click on trips and see a map of the trip.


You know the drill.. Something awful is tested "somewhere / multiple places" but the dung always ends up being spread to all eventually...


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

trappedintime said:


> I can't seem to locate a thread about this, so forgive me if one exists. Last week my Dashboard changed to not only a redirected url of /home, and not just a cleaner looking interface, but an interface that DOES LESS.
> 
> There's no way to see your trips filtered over any time period (1, 7, 30, 365). This sucks! There's also no way to see your rating over a specific time period, nor is there any way to export your data to Excel now.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I hate the new dashboard it does less. Can't see trip ID# , can't see maps of trips, can't filtered trips. Here is their feedback form on the new dashboard.

https://uberform.wufoo.com/forms/new-partner-dashboard/


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link to the wufoo form. Did they email that out?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep a book in my car and when I get "summoned", I write down the name and the time. At the end of the ride, I write down the $$ and the time. This helps in the event I forget to put my mileage down when I start out, too.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Fill it out https://uberform.wufoo.com/forms/new-partner-dashboard/


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

The old dashboard is still accessible. You just have to know how to access it. Who knows for how long though.

I sent a sharp tongued email in response to their robo-response about how it's better.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> The old dashboard is still accessible. You just have to know how to access it. Who knows for how long though.
> 
> I sent a sharp tongued email in response to their robo-response about how it's better.


How you access the old dash board???? plz!!!!!


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Message me.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure about the dashboard panic..? I still can find everything except 1,7, 30 day ratings. Maybe this will be less confusing for newbies....I know it was for me, lost sleep over it. Still can export. But what do I know


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Not sure about the dashboard panic..? I still can find everything except 1,7, 30 day ratings. Maybe this will be less confusing for newbies....I know it was for me, lost sleep over it. Still can export. But what do I know


OK. I missed something. How do you export with the new dashboard? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Doodle said:


> OK. I missed something. How do you export with the new dashboard? Thanks in advance.


I think you would click on the HTML then save the file....let me know if that works.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh I see. I was thinking of the daily csv file that I used to be able to run which I don't think I can do now. Not that big of a deal though.

The dashboard changes doesn't bother me as much as I keep track of my stuff separately on an Excel anyway. But it would be nice to get more info instead of less.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

yea, i used to check the dashboard daily to track the days ratings and earnings... this new one is pretty, buck doesn't even show us the ride ID's...


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Yes, but you have to remember that drivers are not Uber customers. Uber customers are the ones that pay money to Uber, and the more they pay the higher Uber profits will be. Drivers are people that Uber has to pay money to. They are a drag on Uber profits.


Point taken, but how would Uber make money without the drivers? Think about it - we're paying Uber, not the other way around, since we're the ones making the money.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Point taken, but how would Uber make money without the drivers? Think about it - we're paying Uber, not the other way around, since we're the ones making the money.


We are not paying Uber. At least not in this planet. Uber gets the money from the customers. Then Uber decides how much money they will pay drivers. 80%, 72% (Uber Black), whatever. Or $0.72 per mile (Chicago) or a different rate in another city or whatever. Uber has 100% saying how much they pay the drivers, when they pay them how they pay them, etc.

Also, we are not the ones making the money. Uber's investors are the ones making money. Uber drivers are just the ones subsidizing the investors, spending over time the equity of their cars. It is a simple transfer of income from drivers to investors.


----------

